# Форум 1С > Установка и администрирование 1С - Предприятие > 1С - Предприятие 8.0, 8.1, 8.2, 8.3 >  Смена платформы на новую

## NormaDiva

Подскажите алгоритм (я не профи) как сменить платформу .Я скачала 8.3.20.1590) x64. Раньше скачивала Repak,но теперь Repakов не вижу для скачки.Что дальше делать?

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Подскажите алгоритм (я не профи) как сменить платформу .Я скачала 8.3.20.1590) x64. Раньше скачивала Repak,но теперь Repakов не вижу для скачки.Что дальше делать?


Универсальное средство лечения Mimo-UniDll (mimo-dll, UniDll) для всех х86\х64 платформ, текущих и возможно будущих V.4
с инструкцией
https://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread....%D1%83!/page58

----------

NormaDiva (08.02.2022)

----------


## Котэ93

добрый день. подскажите пожалуйста какая сейчас Технологическая платформа 8.3 для бухгалтерии предприятия 8.3 проф. и можно ссылку пожалуйста сразу) где скачать)

----------


## alexandr_ll

> добрый день. подскажите пожалуйста какая сейчас Технологическая платформа 8.3 для бухгалтерии предприятия 8.3 проф. и можно ссылку пожалуйста сразу) где скачать)


https://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread....%D1%83!/page58

----------

